# Dust Collection Advice Needed!



## DavidBrusicSmith (May 27, 2016)

Hello:

I work for a wood manufacturing firm and we have a larger furniture production facility. We are trying to get better at collecting the invisible dust that we create while sanding that creates health concerns. In particularly, the sanding-dust that we create when sanding our Black Walnut, Honduran and African Mahogany, and other potentially harmful species. We have a large dust collection system, but it is ineffective against this microscopic dust. Our employees use hand-sanders, so I am unsure if downdraft tables can be effective in counteracting the force created by our powerful sanders.

Some of our competitors are creating small rooms where the entire air supply of the room is being filtered a few times an hour. While this is possible, we are wondering if we can create a downdraft system that uses an existing dust collection system we have in place. A few years ago, we tried using some dust collection methods attached to some sanders. The sanders were not as wieldy as what the employees were using before, so they hated the system. However, we still have all the pipes ran for the system.

Which brings me to my question in which I need advice: is the idea of designing a table and hooking it up to a separate dust collection system warrant any research? We are really just trying to capture sanding dust, and since we have the pipes ran, we can design our own "downdraft tables" to work through our unused system. However, I am unsure if this kind of design would capture the dust that we are trying to.

If this system would not work, does anyone have any advice about making a system for each workstation? Creating a sanding room may be difficult as we would have to reorganize the factory, so we are looking for workstation size solutions. Can anyone provide any guidance on this matter? Thank you!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Down draft tables work quite well, IMO, lot's of variations and configurations.

There are many on the market, here is one example:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/20-x-40-Benchtop-Downdraft-Table/W1733A?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## DavidBrusicSmith (May 27, 2016)

Thanks for the information! I will look into those on the site.

My one concern with buying all new downdraft tables is that the size we would need on each would end up being extremely costly. While I don't expect to buy a "sofa sized" one for every workstation, I am guessing buying one large enough for tall dining chairs would end up being a hundred thousand+dollar project.

If I have a large dust collection system that is not in use, how hard do you think it would be to create my own tables and it be as effective as the Grizzly ones that you think would get the job done? Do you think I would have to install something to get additional suction based on the size of the table that I would need?

Again, thanks a ton for your advice!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

DavidBrusicSmith said:


> Thanks for the information! I will look into those on the site.
> 
> My one concern with buying all new downdraft tables is that the size we would need on each would end up being extremely costly. While I don't expect to buy a "sofa sized" one for every workstation, I am guessing buying one large enough for tall dining chairs would end up being a hundred thousand+dollar project.
> 
> ...


Lots of people build their own. Pretty common in small shops to use an old furnace motor and squirrel cage for the "suction", pulling the air through a couple of good filters. Those units aren't typically larger than 2'x3' though. The challenge with building your own, is matching the air movement capabilities of the dust system to the openings in the table. Too many openings spread over too large of an area, will eventually make it ineffective.

I've also seen "shrouds" similar to a paint booth setup that move a lot of air. I'm not an expert in air movement, but I suspect you reach a point where using some sort of air moving system is better than trying to use a dust collection system.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You can check Ebay*

You can check Ebay for down draft tables. They run from $200. to $8000.00. I like this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Baileigh-Wo...514741?hash=item3cd0774375:g:FXIAAOxyzHxRXIrQ

You can always block off 1/2 of it to "focus" the draft for smaller parts. If I were you and had metal fabrication facilities I would use your existing system for the suction portion and either use an existing grid or build you own from metal or wood. You just build a sloped wall cabinet below and attach you duct collector fitting.

Use this for the grating:
http://www.duracomposites.com/indus...gs-mesh-grating-plastic-grating-grid-grating/


----------



## philmy (Aug 11, 2013)

For industrial uses try 
http://www2.donaldson.com/torit/en-us/pages/default.aspx
We have there grinding booths for sanding & grinding composite aircraft. All sorts of booth sizes.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Google Filter 1,Benchtron backdraft tables.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

We are looking into the Denray 4x8 tables. Making a downdraft is + or - in business and not worth the time. I think we may have as many 12-15 5" DA's going at one time. The painT department is sealed off but the upholstery dept. isn't and it creates problems. 

Hopefully when the showroom gets completed the downdraft tables are next on the list.

I guess the point being is it worth experimenting or buy what we know works?


----------



## DavidBrusicSmith (May 27, 2016)

*Donaldson Quote*



philmy said:


> For industrial uses try
> http://www2.donaldson.com/torit/en-us/pages/default.aspx
> We have there grinding booths for sanding & grinding composite aircraft. All sorts of booth sizes.


Philmy:

Thanks for the suggestion. I have checked a great number of the suggestions given to me. A donaldson representative just left and it sounds like that we are all in agreement that booths are what we need. The downdraft tables were good suggestions, but the sanding booths sound like a better option.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! And per everyone's request, I'll open a new threat with pictures of our woodshop.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the recommended method to collect dust is at the source. we tried a grizzly downdraft and it was junk - bad experience and we never went back to one.


we purchased fein shop vacs (quiet) with all of the micron filters/bags, went through a dust deputy and flexible 1" hoses to our sanders. the hose flexibility is key to keeping the sander agile. we have cut down on the ambient air dust immensely. we sometimes don't even run our room filters now, where you wouldn't even think of it before with 3-4 ROS running.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi.

I need some suggestion of a shop vac to collect dust and sawdust from my orbital sander and jig saw.
My budget is lower, so I need something that can reduce the mess that I have to clean later.

Thanks 

PS. I am in Canada.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Man, I like the idea of a separate room. That seems like the route I would investigate. As you are discovering, the closer you look, the more dust you see.

I have regretted some purchases, but I have never regretted a single penny spent on upgrading dust collection systems.


----------



## Ella Rollins (Aug 9, 2016)

Great tips.. Thanks for sharing..


----------

